# i want the BesT CAM



## al3flangy (Jan 5, 2010)

What Cam should I get For my lumina coupe ss 05' LS1 6MT with (DART 62 heads, headers difflipo w corsa exhaust , FAST intake 92mm w TB 90mm k&n Filter ) ?


----------



## al3flangy (Jan 5, 2010)

whats wrong guys !!!!!??


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

What's wrong with us?!?
The "best" cam is a loaded question!
You can ask thirty different people and get thirty different answers!

It really depends what your goals are.
Drag Racing Monster?
Autocross Monster?
Torque Monster?
Dyno Queen?
Daily Driver?
Boost?
Nitrous?
Do you want it Lopey or Subtle?
etc, etc

I would say the best cam is a custom cam designed for your set-up

Oh, and we need some pics...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

al3flangy said:


> What Cam should I get For my lumina coupe ss 05' LS1 6MT with (DART 62 heads, headers difflipo w corsa exhaust , FAST intake 92mm w TB 90mm k&n Filter ) ?


Nobody can answer that question for you. Cams have to be specific for the engine setup. Your car is modded so a guy/gal with a cam the he/she thinks it badd ass for them may not be the case for your car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

All these newbies starting loaded threads and then disappear, see a pattern here?


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Rukee said:


> All these newbies starting loaded threads and then disappear, see a pattern here?


:agree

and we don't even get pictures.


----------

